# Torpedo Question....



## Potlidboy (Jul 25, 2012)

This is my third post....The two prior were classic pontilled sodas, one from the East coast and one from the "left coast". Although this soda was found in Sacramento, Ca....I suspect it is from the Baltimore area.....It is embossed L.A.Stone. It is a classic torpedo soda 6 3/4" long...It is a little fatter then the long torpedos and is what we referred to as a "cucumber torpedo" back in the day. I found this bottle with two broken brothers, (both of the bro's had missing tops)... I believe this bottle to be American made as evidenced by color & the tapered top....Tod, I thank you for including this bottle in your sodas & beers......Has anyone out there in the internet world seen pieces of or has a basement full of these bottles. I appreciate any speculation.


----------



## epackage (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm guessing Connecticut...


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 25, 2012)

Highly doubt its from Baltimore or Washington Dc the shape and style of embossing are completely different then any known Baltimore made torpedo or ten pin sodas. I would lean more towards New York state or city. I have seen pictures of either this bottle or another similar one before.

 Chris


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 25, 2012)

That is a super looking bottle! I'm looking forward to hearing more about this one. []

 ~Tim


----------



## Potlidboy (Jul 25, 2012)

Epackage, Chris, Tim.......thanks for the response..........I've always liked this bottle.....never seen another (except for the two brokes).....I put it on Terry's sodas along time ago.....Tod V Mechow also has listed the bottle for me. I'm sure hoping someone will have some information....


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm curious if it could have any Philly ties. The A. Stone & Co. fruit jar is from Philadelphia and appears that it could be around the same time frame. Of course, just speculation. Do you have some more photos? That's a sharp looking example.

 ~Tim


----------



## Potlidboy (Jul 25, 2012)

bottlekid76....I always wanted to make the fruit jar connection as well.... both about same age....Tod V Mechow seemed to give it a Penn connection as well....just not a bunch of info out there as of yet. I'm hoping someone on this forum will have seen pieces.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello Mike,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages, and thanks for showing this most excellent Stone bottle. I, too, would like to see more photos, please, especially of the base. 

 Did'ya see the one in this Malay fellow's collection?




From.

 He's seen yours.

 "Saya terbaca dalam internet seorang yang bernama Mike mempunyai botol yang sama. Mike memperolehi botol ni semasa scuba diving dekat Sacramento, California. Botol ini buatan Amerika, mungkin dari East Coast glasshouse." From.

 The English Translation is HERE.

 Due to the vagaries of googleland, this is a tough one to search accurately. Finding one on the other side of the world makes me wonder all the more about this "L.A. Stone" and his soda water manufactury...


----------



## Potlidboy (Jul 25, 2012)

Man that just blows me away..........I will post more pictures soon.....I'm off to speak at our 49er bottle club tonight. I'm so curious about this gentleman's experience with the bottle.....More pic's to follow.


----------



## Potlidboy (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm posting a few more pictures of the L.A. Stone torpedo....the base & two pic's of the embossing...Hope this helps.[]


----------



## Potlidboy (Jul 26, 2012)

first embossing


----------



## Potlidboy (Jul 26, 2012)

second embossing


----------



## stumpknocker (Jul 26, 2012)

What an awesome bottle. Thanks for sharing, SK


----------



## Potlidboy (Jul 26, 2012)

stumpknocker.........."love your "handle"...........I'm attempting to contact the fellow with the other L.A.Stone.........all different kinds of language issues, but I will prevail....at this moment, I found out that he did not find the bottle himself...He bought it from an artist....(where unk).....I hope I get a response from this fellow.


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 28, 2012)

got to see this bottle in person the other night at the club meeting, wow!  The only thing more interesting then the bottle was Mikes presentation as a whole, very entertaining and informative!


----------



## Potlidboy (Jul 28, 2012)

tique710........Thank you for the kind words..........I had a blast!


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 28, 2012)

its definitely not new york city or state, we had a different style over here[8D] the torpedos would be more pointy on the end or flat at the very end like so:


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 28, 2012)

Those are much newer than the Stone though Mike... I know little about the early torpedoes, but I wouldn't put NYC out of the picture yet...


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 28, 2012)

no no trust me, ive seen older, all nyc torbedos were either like the two I posted with a flat base, or cylindrical round bottom bottles, and ive seen some really old ones.


----------



## Potlidboy (Jul 29, 2012)

NyDigger1   Thanks for the reply....I know you are only using the two pictured sodas as examples....These two are much newer then the Stone....anyway....we call the flat bottomed torpedos "ten pins" (shaped like bowling ball ten pins).....The Coles, Beards and others have the flat bottom so I know what you are speaking of. I'm sure you have seen real old ones...I value your opinion.

 I have loaded a quick picture of a lite cobalt Cole ten pin....very torpedo like, but a ten pin....The Keech is a true torpedo.


----------



## Potlidboy (Jul 29, 2012)

Wheelah23....Believe me....New York is not out of the question....there is a real possibility that it is a N.Y. torpedo....New information is constantly being found as we unearth these old dumps & privies.....Thanks for your thread.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 29, 2012)

This is a total long shot.
 I don't know why I even recall this but I think there was a Louis Stone in either New Orleans or St Louis that ended up in San Fran. I don't remember the time frame either but maybe it's something to go on? [8|][8|][8|]
 If it was pre railroad, than Baltimore, Philly etc could have been sent by ship.
 Really, I have no clue.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't think St. Louis Eric. I'm really thinking an early NY bottle myself. Other than the top it has some similarities to the Eureka Spring Co. bottle from Saratoga. I also wouldn't rule out it being Canadian, but the top sure seems to point to US manufacture.

 ~Tim


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 29, 2012)

American for sure with that top... I'm thinking East Coast somewhere, but only a much more gifted researcher than I can pinpoint exactly where it's from...


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Potlidboy
> 
> NyDigger1   Thanks for the reply....I know you are only using the two pictured sodas as examples....These two are much newer then the Stone....anyway....we call the flat bottomed torpedos "ten pins" (shaped like bowling ball ten pins).....The Coles, Beards and others have the flat bottom so I know what you are speaking of. I'm sure you have seen real old ones...I value your opinion.
> 
> I have loaded a quick picture of a lite cobalt Cole ten pin....very torpedo like, but a ten pin....The Keech is a true torpedo.


 
 Nice bottle can you post a window picture of the Keach I'd like to see what color it is.  I really like all the colors the keaches come in. Also what variation of the cole ten pin is the one you have.  Dose this on have the high up slug plate and the word Street spelled completely out on the back or is it the one that just says St. really small and weak after North Howard.

 Chris


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Sep 2, 2012)

This bottle has me scratching my head.  I have made several runs at it with no luck.  Here is what I do know and have communicated to Mike:

 There were no L. A. Stones listed in the Boston, New York or Philadelphia Directories between 1845 and 1850.  There were a couple of "L" Stones, but none of them were even close in occupation to a soda water bottler. (chair maker, waiter, etc.)

 This bottle looks to be of Philadelphia manufacture to me based on the color and lip.  I agree with chris that this is not a Baltimore made bottle and likely not from Baltimore.

 It is interesting that a "L. Stone" aged 25 was recorded in the 1850 California Census as living "On the river south of Sacramento City" and was listed as a teamster between a boarding house and a grocery.  He was from Ohio.  Is this the oldest California soda water bottle?


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Sep 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Sodasandbeers
> 
> This bottle has me scratching my head.  I have made several runs at it with no luck.  Here is what I do know and have communicated to Mike:
> 
> ...


----------



## Potlidboy (Sep 3, 2012)

Tod....Thank you for your responce.......In behalf of all of us bottle guys...You provide a wonderful source of information....you are to be commended.[]


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 5, 2012)

this is a long shot, especially because I think this is an American bottle, but it reminds me some what of this bottle which is an early English Torpedo from the 1850's.


----------



## epackage (Sep 5, 2012)

Is this the same exact bottle as the first one you listed Potlid?

 The description...

 This emerald green bottle is embossed L.A. STONE SODA WATER and belongs to MIKE. It was found while scuba diving near Sacramento, California. It is obviously of American manufacture, probably from an East Coast glasshouse. This is the only known whole bottle; the two others that are known are badly damaged. Can you help him out with any information about this bottle ? Please let me know if you can and I'll pass your info along to him. THANKS FOR HELPING!!


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 5, 2012)

I found that one too Jim, its actually Mikes bottle!


----------



## epackage (Sep 5, 2012)

I found it here, http://www.webring.org/l/rd?ring=bottlering;id=46;url=http%3A%2F%2Fwebspace%2Ewebring%2Ecom%2Fpeople%2Fxt%2Ftorpedobottle%2Fpage13%2Ehtml


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 5, 2012)

me too, Terry's page is very hard to navigate!


----------



## epackage (Sep 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: tigue710
> 
> I found that one too Jim, its actually Mikes bottle!


 That's what I figured when I saw the ends of the holder but thought I would ask...


----------



## epackage (Sep 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: tigue710
> 
> me too, Terry's page is very hard to navigate!


 I'd agree with that...WOW


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 5, 2012)

right?  lol


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Sep 5, 2012)

I believe that this is an English, Scottish or Irish bottle.  There are a number of these "plated" torpedoes manufactured in those countries.  

 Several are from Nova Scotia.

 I am not aware of any pre-1870 American made torpedoes with plate molds.

 Tod



> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> this is a long shot, especially because I think this is an American bottle, but it reminds me some what of this bottle which is an early English Torpedo from the 1850's.


----------



## epackage (Sep 5, 2012)

Tod that's a Dublin Ireland Torp...


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Sodasandbeers
> 
> I believe that this is an English, Scottish or Irish bottle.  There are a number of these "plated" torpedoes manufactured in those countries.
> 
> ...


 

 thats what I said Tod!


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Tod that's a Dublin Ireland Torp...


 

 My research attributed this bottle to England Jim, did you find something about it?  I sold it years ago...


----------



## epackage (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Matt, I found this blurb on Google but the page from the book isn't online, 

 5 Chancery Place *Pedley & Martin*, mineral and soda water...

 That address showed on in Dublin on Google Maps, so I assumed that's where they were located


----------

